# loss of appetite



## tigercat (Oct 6, 2011)

Ok so some of you probably read my post with my story already. I've been seperated for 3 weeks now and I've been an emotional wreak. My emotion seems to have steadied a little but i still don't have an appetite. I've lost 15 pounds during these 3 weeks because of just feeling sick to my stomach. I still can't seem to eat as the thought of food just sickens me. I know i need to eat but i just can't. I put food in my mouth and i have a hard time just chewing it and swallowing. My stomach is growling but i can't seem to eat more than a few bits all day, everyday. Its even difficult to just drink water and i'm fearing that i may become very dehydrated. 

With all that i'm going through right now with the seperation, a stay in the hospital will not make it better. Its really starting to take a toll on me as i have lost the 15 pounds and i'm feeling weak and exhausted. 

I know alot of you have been through this already so maybe you can help me. Is there anything i can do to get pass this stage and be able to eat again.

Thanks


----------



## SugarPlum JellyBean (Oct 10, 2011)

I am right there with you. I asked my husband to move out on Friday, and between the drama of last week up to today, I have lost weight, have no appetite, have constant diarhhea, and in general feel miserable. I feel hopeless.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

When my husband left, I couldn't eat for weeks. I lost about 20 pounds (have gained back about 7..boo) and nothing sounded good.

It's just part of the process I guess  Sorry you're in it.

I wouldn't force anything. When you do eat, make sure it's healthy...and take vitamins.


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

Drink a meal replacement like Ensure. That got me through months of vomiting and that sick feeling


----------



## LonelyIrish (Jun 5, 2011)

It's been 4 months now since my wife walked out for what still seems to be no viable reason. She works with friends of mine and lives near my brother and there seems to be no other guy or anything.

Anwyay, back on topic. I went from 12 stone 12 to currently 11 stone 3 so thats 21 pounds lost, but to be fair I lost alot in the first few weeks, also clumps of hair came out but all that grew back.

I can just say to take vitamins, stay healthy, do plenty of cardio and weights (you feel better after exercise) and you'll be ok. If you could not afford to lose weight to begin with then maybe see a doc.

Also, Dont think. Fill your time with other people and activities.
After a few months it gets easier. Others can tell you how it will be after perhaps 8 months.

Once you are healthy and you are still have good friends and family then you'll be cool for cats.
The weight loss is normal enough I reckon.
At least you've not turned to drinking whiskey or Guinness by the bucket load which is what most people I know would do.

LI.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Start lifting weights...it will help your mind and body


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

within the first four weeks after dday I went from 185lbs to barely 160... eating was not something I really felt any compulsion to do... however I think it was fortunate for me to also have finally gotten my sinus surgery - it was two weeks that I really didn't want to have anything to do with my face, and trying to chew food would have been uncomfortable. I lived on yogurt cups (and also raw almonds and carrots, and boatloads of water).


----------



## vivea (Jan 22, 2011)

Dear tigercat.
yeas i've been there.I was very slim and healthy (124lb) after ex left me I couldn't eat or drink...excatly what you describe...it was horrible because he left me with 2 kids one of which was 6 monts old and i had to function ,lift her..go for walk and it was a struggle...I was shoving food in my mouth and trying hard to chew and yes couldn't drink anything as well.I tried to fight it...so so hard...I turned in to a zomby because in addition to all this I couldn't sleep ..at all,talk about exhaustion.I was on a survival mode.... Unfortunately nothing could help me...I wonder how I didn't end up in a hospital....I was hiding from family for a long time ,no one knew what i was going through.

The only thing that I could kind of tolerate is Kefir,the probiotic drink...it is like a yogurt..i was taking small sips through out the day.It has live cultures and healthy fat ...to me it was my food and drink for a while.I went to 105 lb at one point and looked anorexic...it was horrible.Now almost 10 months later and with a healthy mind I am stuck at 113 lb but I am healthy.I work out a lot.

Working out will help you but you need food for energy or else it's not going to work out,you will be miserable doing physical activity .

I feel for you guys...I have been there and i know how horrible it is these 1st weeks and months.hang in there,things do get better..i was not believing it myself but I got there.I promise you all will be fine and back to your old selves.But you have to try hard and help yourself also!
hugs!


----------



## chattycathy (Aug 19, 2011)

What you are going through is normal. It is dreadful but what most people go through when splitting from their beloved.

Perhaps seeing a doctor to discuss medication to get you over the hump of grief will help a bit.


----------



## 6foot5 (Jun 15, 2011)

Tigercat , I also lost a lot of weight , not that I was overweight , stress and all the BS associated with divorce and separation made me stop eating at all , all my pants are (still) falling off my ass ,but I started eating little more after 2 months , about a week or so ago I went to MCD with my son and just looking at him eating that burger made me so hungry that I bought my self a large fries ... it wasnt the greatest meal but that started moving my stomach juices around , now I can eat some things , salads with feta cheese , garlic bread , some pizza but if I eat more than 1 slice I want to throwup :scratchhead: My suggestion is to try the most common junk food there is MCD or KFC or something like that just to make your stomach moving , as for drinks I stick with bottled water .


----------



## Cameron (Oct 12, 2011)

Hello there! Well i am really sorry about the kgs you lost! So now cheer up and my advice is to take more vitamin B (all from B grup) it will bring your appetite! Wish you luck.


----------



## sprinter (Jul 25, 2011)

Ensure is a good idea. You need to drink water whether you need it or not. If you can't keep anything down, see your doctor. They can give you something to help.


----------

